# Suggestions for Upgrades to 2011 Trek 1.2



## hwalker67 (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm getting back into cycling after several years off so I purchased a used Trek 1.2. I ride about 10 miles a day on average. The bike seems adequate but I was wondering what specific upgrades I should make and what should be a priority based upon ride and price.

View attachment 277906


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Are the saddle and handlebars perfectly comfortable for you? If not, that's what I'd do first.

If you don't have or have never tried top quality tires and lightweight tubes, that's another area I'd try - when you need new tires. When I went from cheap to high end clincher tires, I noticed a difference in the ride - due to better ride of the tires, but also lost over a pound of weight, so the bike felt a little "snappier".

Fit parts (saddle, stem, handlebar) and wear parts (tires and tubes) are the only thing I'd mess with. I wouldn't "upgrade" anything else. I'd ride it until it started wearing out and/or you've ridden enough to know that you want a higher quality bike and can afford it. Then I'd sell that one or keep it as a second bike, and buy a entire new bike. I wouldn't piecemeal upgrades on that bike except for maybe the stuff I mentioned. _Possibly_ wheels because you could take them with you when you upgrade the whole package, but I probably wouldn't do it.

That bike is just fine. I've rented one on several occasions and really enjoyed riding it. But the basic frame and fork, while definitely a fine ride, is not worth upgrading parts on imho.


----------



## hwalker67 (Mar 13, 2013)

I am going to first look at the saddle for correct size and probably replace the seat post and go with some carbon to smooth out the ride a little. I would like to add a wireless computer.


----------



## jacksdad (Aug 7, 2012)

Wireless computer is a definite.

Skip the post and get 25 size tires. I put Gp4000S in 25mm on my 1.1 and it made a HUGE difference.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

I agree with jacksdad: skip the CF seat post. Do not spend a cent on a seat post unless the saddle tilt adjustment on your current seat post doesn't work or if it doesn't have the correct amount of setback to get a perfect fit for you. Those are the only two reasons to change your seatpost: tilt adjustment mechanism and setback (and, again, only if the one you have doesn't work for what you need.) 

I've switched between aluminum and good quality CF seat posts and there is no perceptual difference in feel or comfort. There's likely not even a significant weight difference.

The tires thing is worth repeating - what I said (get good quality ones if you haven't tried them) and jacksdad's recommendation to try 25mm tires. Plus, the tires he recommended are considered top quality general use tires. I happen to like my Michelin Pro Race, but there's lots of excellent tires. A tire change like this (better quality, larger diameter) will make 1,000 X more difference in comfort than any seat post, as will getting a saddle that's perfect for you and making sure your handlebars and overall fit are perfect... for you.

If you're not a heavy person, going with the 25's is not as critical. For instance, I'm about 160-165 lbs and find my 23's are very comfortable as long as I don't over inflate them. 


By the way, regardless of whether you get better or larger tires, make sure you're not over inflating your tires. Many riders just inflate to the maximum stated on the sidewall, when really the front and rear pressure should be based on tire diameter and rider weight. For instance, at 170 lbs fully clothed for riding, I inflate my 23's to about 100-105 rear and 90-95 front, and never get pinch flats (the sign of underinflated tires) I think that's actually about 5 lbs overinflated too. There's guides and formulas online, I just don't have an URL at the ready.

One final note ..... I'm kind of verbose on this because I've been through the same sort of thing as you! I'll add to the list of what I would spend money on before any other "upgrades"

Fit parts and contact parts - and fit consultation if necessary
Good quality and/or larger tires - when needed
SHOES - Get the best you can afford and get ones that really fit your foot well
SHORTS - get at least 2-3 pair (I prefer bibs) and get ones that work for your body, it's very individual like all fit and "contact" items.


----------

